# Talk about the framework of your magic system



## Steerpike (Aug 3, 2012)

There have been a few magic threads going around, and it has made me curious about a couple of things:

1) How many of you try to put in place some kind of pseudo-scientific explanation for magic in your world; and

2) In terms of rules governing magic, is it rules-heavy or rules-light.

With respect to #2, I think it is important that there be consistency in the magic in a fantasy world, so that the reader gets the sense that there is some logic governing it all even if she never finds out exactly what the logic is. Within that general guidelines, however, there is a lot of room for minimalist rules systems and very detailed ones.

I'll go first.

1. In my work-in-progress, the idea is that "magic" is an artifact of the natural world, not the supernatural one. I do a small amount in terms of providing a 'scientific' framework, but I don't get into great detail in the story. The fact that it is a natural, scientific phenomenon does influence how I approach writing it, though; and

2. The rules are pretty light. I try to be consistent in what energy is available for magic, how it is drawn upon, and the consequences of using it. Apart from that I don't get into it too deeply.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a very interesting thread, Steerpike!! Here you have my answers:

1- My Magic is the exact opposite to Science, Nature and Technology. It has no relation at all with natural powers, because it's a truly supernatural power that works by shattering and destroying Reality itself.

2- My Magic has very few rules and limitations, close to having none at all... Magic creates its own limits, and it's very easy to understand =)


----------



## Amanita (Aug 3, 2012)

My post probably isn’t really what you’re looking for because I’m not really certain about either.



> ) 1 How many of you try to put in place some kind of pseudo-scientific explanation for magic in your world


In my world, magic is an additional elemental property. There’s no further explanation however and I wouldn’t call it scientific even though it’s based on the actual chemical elements. 
The nature of an element’s magic is connected to its actual chemical properties but this is never spelt out and probably won’t really be obvious in many cases.



> 2) In terms of rules governing magic, is it rules-heavy or rules-light.


There are some rules and other things that change depending on personality, psychological things and the like. There are a few quite strict rules that someone can only manipulate his or her own element though. Many things magic often does simply aren’t possible for them or only for a few of them. No one can teleport or raise undead armies for example for example so there definitely are limits. 
The different kinds of elemental magic have some things in common and differ in others but I didn’t really manage strict rules so far because there are too many elements and I keep learning new stuff about them as well. Some of it actually changes rules I’ve already made…
All of this isn’t really helpful for writing a good story I have to admit.


----------



## Thaumicist (Aug 3, 2012)

1) Always, as a sort of point of principle. I stay away from fiddling with the actual laws of physics (no quantum stuff or spacetime bending), but I try to tie in the stuff I add. I also like to present 'real' science, however inaccurate, going on alongside it. On the rare occasion I don't write scientific magic I make sure there's a contingent in the world trying to explain the magic in some way, be that scientific or religious. After all, if magic was a part of this world and we'd all grown up with it, we wouldn't see it as sparkly and special; we'd consider it (relatively) normal and it would probably become a subject of enquiry whether there was an answer to it or not, if only for the sake of building better weapons.

2) Rules-heavy in that (in my opinion) it's seriously limited in what it does. Rules-light in that the limitations all come from the one or two pseudoscientific ideas at the start. Or nearly all, anyway. I don't like imposing arbitrary rules, because when I read about systems with arbitrary rules, I always end up shouting at the book "But WHY does iron do this thing and steel that? Steel is an alloy of iron and CARBON! Carbon is NOT A METAL! It should have no effect! What if you swallowed a mixture of iron filings and charcoal?" etc. and then wind up grumbling about types of interatomic bonds all evening.

And that didn't turn into a rant.

Meanwhile, I live in fear that I will mistake my writing notes for my chemistry homework.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Aug 3, 2012)

1) My magic is based on using energy to create a specific effect.  So in that respect, it is somewhat grounded in science.  While some things, like, creating a non-burning fireball (basically light) is easy, something like weather control is virtually unachievable.  

2) So I use spheres to separate my types of magic.  Life (encompassing both healing and resurrections, and harming with disease or corruption and necromancy), Enchanting (imbuing an item with your own energy through use of symbols or elaborate rituals), Element (using the things and forces of the natural world to either manipulate your surroundings or "create"fireballs, lightning, force waves, etc.).  I also have sub categories which are rare, but exist, and a sort of folk magic, herbalism, curses, etc. and telepathy, premonitions, and domination of animals.  I also use a form of blood magic in one book.

As far as my rules, I'm pretty flexible, but then in my world, magic is pretty low on the scale of power I've read about in other novels.  While it exists, most of the powerful people are employed in the education of others, not taking over the world.  

As far as my people's rules, they are very strict.  Magic draws on your personal stamina, so as you become more accomplished, you get less side effects from casting spells, but the bigger the spell, the more draining it is.  So people can slip into a coma, die, or simply be tired for a couple days after they exceed their limits.  

Cleric magic comes from the spirit plane, so my clerics act as conduits when they perform healing.  In the same regard, some can call on their god to help with setting a bone or healing a cut, but only the rarest cleric would have the clout to ask for a resurrection, even in a temple where the gods are most powerful.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 3, 2012)

1) There's definitely some sort of pseudo scientific explanation for magic in my world. 

Here's a short summary.
The resource used to wield magic is the aether, it's available everywhere. Before the aether can be used (woven) into magic it needs to be channelled into a weaveable stream. Relatively few people are able to channel or weave the aether and even fewer are able to do both.
Weaving the aether includes splitting it into streams that are wovern together, the more streams the weaver are able to keep track of the more complex effects they are able to achieve. Similarly, channellers are also limited in that there's only so much aether they're able to channel and that varies from person to person.

2) There's a couple of practical limitations to use of magic.
Examples:
 - The weaver needs to be able to see or be very familiar with the target of their magic (where applicable)
 - Magic expires. An enchanted sword won't stay enchanted forever.
 - Raw magical energy cannot be stored.
 - It's not possible to wield (controlled) magic through mechanical means.
 - Opening portals between different locations is theoretically possible, but actively discouraged (on pain of death). This is a "political" limitation and doesn't have anything to do with the rules governing the usage of magic.

Also, on top of the aether based magic there's a few other types of magic that work outside the system.
 - Shamanism (magic by spiritual proxy)
 - Divine magic (magic done by invoking the power of the gods)
 - Divination (not really magic at all, but a way of drawing conclusions from observing the world)

The more detailed description is available here: Magic - Odd Lands Wiki
When looking through the pages I noticed that there's a few bits missing, especially with regards to weaving. It's on the list of things to do though.


----------



## LOCOFOOL (Aug 3, 2012)

1)	Magic in my world requires mental and physical discipline to use. It also takes and understanding of how magic surrounds the world. At the time in the world the 99% have no idea how this works. This causes question as to whether or not magic exists or if it was just a myth.

2)	Not anyone can use magic in my world and even when you do learn you still need the physical and mental stamina to pull it off. 

Hope that sums it up, everyone has such amazing ideas!


----------



## Lorna (Aug 3, 2012)

1) I'd describe my system of magic as metaphysical as opposed to scientific.
The Source = The World Soul. 
The World Soul has 4 elemental hearts (Air, Fire, Water, Earth).
The hearts flow out in veins and return by a double beat. Along the veins are 'sources' guarded by elementals who teach their 'arts' to humans. eg. The Fire Heart (dragons) Volcanoes (fire giants and volc) Lava pools (imps) Fire clouds (sylphs)

2) There's only two limits on magic 
- The strength of the source, whether it's been drained by magic users or fed with the remains of enemies
- The capacities of the magician

Steerpike 


> "magic" is an artifact of the natural world,


I wonder if you could explain this. When I think of artefacts I think of objects. Are you saying magic's an objective being? I can understand magic being a part of nature or nature as magical (ie. animism) or magic residing in objects but I can't comprehend the idea of magic itself as an artefact. 


> I try to be consistent in what energy is available for magic, how it is drawn upon,


Is energy a part of the natural world too? 

Shielawitz


> 1- My Magic is the exact opposite to Science, Nature and Technology. It has no relation at all with natural powers, because it's a truly supernatural power that works by shattering and destroying Reality itself.


That's pretty awesome. When you come to consider what magic is, apart from the nature / the elements you come to the conclusion that, well, IT'S MAGIC- defying all rules, shattering our conceptions of the world and reality. The closest definition I can tie to it is 'the power of transformation.'


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 3, 2012)

Steerpike said:
			
		

> 1) How many of you try to put in place some kind of pseudo-scientific explanation for magic in your world; and
> 
> 2) In terms of rules governing magic, is it rules-heavy or rules-light.



1- Magic is rare so its not well understood to begin with. Some characters aren't even aware that they're performing magic innately because it is so quick & seems ordinary to them. The true magic is discovered along with the POV characters. It has always existed but is vastly misunderstood (mainly because it's true power was lost over the centuries). It is psychically based with little attempt to explain with pseudo-science. I do dabble slightly with harnessing the subconscious parts of the mind to work a magical effect but since the characters have no real scientific knowledge on brain structure, I don't explain with any type of pseudo-science.

2- Since the understanding of magic grows from the story's progression, I would say it starts out feeling mystical with a steady move towards a more firm understanding. Overall though it is rules light. There are no fireballs or lightning attacks. Magical effects can be very subtle (but useful) or controlling but it's power lies in the mind & the focus of will. The mind is limitless in a users application of their own force of will (there are some limits on the mind's potential) but the ability to utilize magic at this level is exceedingly rare. Those to do reach this level of magical power pay a heavy, heavy price.

Edit: I'd also mention that it takes s lot of ritual, focus, and experience to work magic to a desired effect which limits its application and therefore it's power.


----------



## JCFarnham (Aug 3, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> 1) How many of you try to put in place some kind of pseudo-scientific explanation for magic in your world.



In Faebound, magic is I suppose a natural property, being that if you're a magical being it comes naturally to you. On the other hand it could be _Super_natural, because it's either magical effects from the other plane of existance the "Otherside" (basically, the world of spirits, demons and plenty of unknowable horrors) or from being Fae.



Steerpike said:


> 2) In terms of rules governing magic, is it rules-heavy or rules-light.



Definitely rules-light. Despite this fairly wishy washy, vague/"mysterious" magic in which you can do what ever the hell you like, this is after all an urban fantasy setting. It was imperative that the system be able to sit along side a human world that doesn't believe in magic and *can't* be trully magic.. (aka, our world). If you're human, you are NOT magical and CAN'T touch or work pure magic directly. You CAN if you're Fae or a spirit/demon/something. 

The twist is that a human could in fact become something you might call a "wizard". They contract helpful Fae to make them magical artefacts so as to abuse the loop hole in the One Law. Such people are "Faebound". They've exchanged something important in order to have a Fae personally help them/make them the artefacts they want. In most cases this means becoming subserviant to the Fae. The Fae tells you what to do, you do it, or face their wrath. 

There is one other psuedo-rule mind you. Magic works via belief. It is still real, can still hurt regardless, but Fae find it physically hard to exist in _areas of disbelief_ and non-believers tend to be oblivious in most situations. In-Universe the rule is "Ever felt _creeped out_? well that was probably magic". 

The single loop hole here appears to be taking possession of a willing subject... IF the Fae has that kind of ability. The main Fae in the books is called Monty, and for all intents and purposes is a white cockatoo. It limits his powers quite a bit, but ... swings and roundabouts.


So there you have it


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 3, 2012)

@Lorna: Thank you, I am happy to see that you like my style of Magic... Yes, that's my point of view: Magic is a supernatural force, something beyond the reach and power of all natural laws and reality itself- That's because _it's Magic!!_


----------



## Ankari (Aug 3, 2012)

> 1) How many of you try to put in place some kind of pseudo-scientific explanation for magic in your world; and



I have a large number of magical systems in place, some known some unknown.  I'll talk about the systems in place known to the POV characters at the time the novel takes place.  My magical system has a good dose of scientific reasoning.  I use science only has the foundation when creating a new magic system.  After I build it up a little, it steps away into the realm of fantasy.




> 2) In terms of rules governing magic, is it rules-heavy or rules-light.



It is rule heavy.  I don't want magic users to be demigods.  I want a universe where a warrior who has mastered various weapons can pose a threat to a magician who can telekinetically control 6 swords or an elf (yeah, I got them) you can speak and control animals. 

Also, magic isn't limited to bloodline, it is accessible to anyone.  The limitations in place are manufactured or are a result of social-economical barriers.  For instance, only the elfen (plural for elves) in my universe know how to open "gates" into other realms.  The races from the Realm of Light know how to manipulate the energy from the sun.  The omlaka, the giants from the Realm of Night, will teach anyone who wishes to learn Voidcalling as long as they swear their lives to the nation of Phrojin (controlled by the omlaka).

So, limitations are in place.  I see magic as a skill like any other.  Yes, these skills are a little more dangerous.  However, in most cases, you have to sacrifice a lot to gain the skill (years of learning the mental discipline to grasp these energies or manipulate the elements around you).


----------



## Mindfire (Aug 3, 2012)

1. My magic system is rooted in my world's metaphysics and the supernatural rather than any kind of science. Sort of. You might say that magic is both a natural force and a divine gift in the same way you could say that light is both a wave and a particle. There's a pervading essence or fabric woven into the world that makes magic work and is overseen by angelic beings. On top of that, the use of magic has one of two sources: the Worldmaker on one side and the Grey Lords on the other. Good and evil respectively. There's technically a sort of magic that's "neutral", but it's not "true" magic, it just has the appearance of magic.

Of course it should be noted that in my world, the laws of nature as we know them may not necessarily apply at all. For example, the world is flat, plate tectonics is non-existent, geography doesn't necessarily follow Earth rules, there's a realm called Valengard that simultaneously exists across the sea and _under it_, etc.

2. The rules are quite light. I have a set of guidelines that the different magic types operate by, just to help me keep it all straight, but those guidelines are never actually spelled out for the reader unless it is necessary to the story to do so.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 3, 2012)

1) It's a semi-plausible physical phenomenon, but the civilization in the story is centuries away from having enough science to explain it.

2) Rules-heavy. They experiment with it and figure out what they can do with it, and it's pretty strict (just as it would be with someone discovering any new physical phenomenon). But then, this is low fantasy; magic is a plot device, it's not the story. (The story is the mistakes the characters make.)


In general, I consider it a given that there's always, at bottom, rules. We may not understand them or be able to explain why they exist or where they came from; but there's always rules. Magic either follows unthinking physical laws, or it is the result of the decisions/actions of sentient beings (perhaps spirits in another plane). But in the latter case, sentience can only function with a consistent substrate of physical laws. So either way, you end up with, at bottom, rules.

Whether the rules actually are present or known by the characters in your story is an entirely orthogonal discussion to that.


----------



## Chime85 (Aug 3, 2012)

1) In my WIP it is very science heavy, its considered the forth science. The magic can only occour when the forces and energy around it is there. Example; (I know this is cliche, but it's a firm demonstration) Fire magic cannot occour without light, heat and fuel. That goes with water, it cannot occour without hydrogen and oxigen present.

2) In my writing, I try to be concise. I have a system of rules set up for my magic; breaking these rules (as a forth science) would damage much of my story. Magic users in my WIP are closer to conduits than magicians. they can convert force, energy and chemicals with their powers' rather than plucking them from thin air.

x


----------



## ThinkerX (Aug 3, 2012)

> 1) How many of you try to put in place some kind of pseudo-scientific explanation for magic in your world



I've undergone a long transformation here from D&D style magic to something patterned fairly closely off the more objective studies of 'psychical phenomena' - ESP, levitation, telekinesis, pyrokinesis, ect.  I finally went, 

'well, true or not, there are a lot of reports of people doing these specific things, therefor for story purposes they might as well be true'

I did toss in a few oddball things from the magicians of antiquity, but these tend to differ pretty radically from most present day fantasy magic.

Basically, 'magical energy' is present in everybody, but very few people have enough to actually be able to 'cast spells'.

A comparision I use:

Pick a thousand people totally at random.  Now...of those thousand, how many are likely to have the makings of a pro athelete?  Probably just a couple, if that.  Same way with 'magic'.



> 2) In terms of rules governing magic, is it rules-heavy or rules-light.



Hmmm...

Old line D&D magic had plenty of rules, many of them arbitrary.  What I'm mucking about with now has more flexibility in some respects (no need to rememorize a spell once cast), but does have other limitations.

Having magical talent is one thing.  Being able to use it requires training, learning how to focus, application of mental discipline.  Would be wizards in my system typically spend as much as a couple years in a very dull environment, doing 'memory work' - focusing and meditating without external stimulus.  The ones who master this become at least minor mages; the ones who don't at best retain a couple of oddball talents.  

There are quite a few untrained people with 'magical talent' running around; their abilities manifesting as unusually good luck, superb sense of direction, ability to predict the weather or tell where the fish are, stuff like that.  

That said, the vast majority of wizards in my system are wimps: more than a couple spells in a short while and they are dead on their feet.  

There are other entities with much greater power, usually from some other dimension.  A big goal of some wizards in my system is to learn the 'true name' of these beings (as per ancient magic) which then grants the wizard a measure of control over said being.  Problem is, many of these entities are straight out of Lovecraft, with nasty goals of their own, and over time the wizards outlook will align with that of his conjured 'servant'.


----------



## Saigonnus (Aug 3, 2012)

1) There isn't any psuedo-science involved with my magical system.

2) My system has loose rules: Basically the magic-user will pull the energy to them from everything around them and they are limited in their spells only by their own imagination and the availability of the correct type of energy.


----------



## Addison (Aug 4, 2012)

In a few of my fantasy stories magic is more scientific than wonderous. It's rare and harvested in farms. Farms which are guarded night and day and the magic takes a great deal of strength of mind. But other times it's more wonderous. I listened to a lecture about magic systems a while ago. Brian Sanderson I believe. He said there's a scale for a magic system, Wonder and Fact (a.k.a Soft and Hard) The more your magic is explained and follows certain rules the Harder it is. If it's like the three good fairies of Sleeping Beauty then it's Soft. Harry Potter would be in the middle, leaning toward soft.


----------



## vidcom (Aug 5, 2012)

1) In Valanya, magic is obtained simply by consuming a certain metal, and this enhances you in a way that if I were to explain, it would ruin the book I'm writing with it in. It DOES have an easy explanation, and can be linked to science and where exactly it's origin is.
2) Rules? I take the view that magic is simply an addition to the human body, so it can't really have rules, in the same way you can't make rules for breathing


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 5, 2012)

vidcom said:


> 2) Rules? I take the view that magic is simply an addition to the human body, so it can't really have rules, in the same way you can't make rules for breathing



Having a background in biology and a fair understanding of human physiology, I can tell you there are any number of 'rules' for breathing, and violating one of them could prove quite fatal. I guess what I'm wondering is this: if magic is an extension of the human physiology, then shouldn't there necessarily be some rules around how it works, what can be accomplished, the toll on the body, and so on?


----------



## Shockley (Aug 5, 2012)

Magic in my current story takes on two forms:

 1. Ritual magic, as seen in a lot of real world religions. One of the protagonists uses this extensively, though with limited effectiveness and control.
 2. A kind of technomancy, based on a combination of certain powders and chemicals within small clockwork objects. This is the primary mode of magic explored.


----------



## Son of John (Aug 5, 2012)

In the book I am beginning to write, magic will be used only by the gifted and the strong willed (someone used an athlete analogy that I liked  ). It will take extensive training of the mind, and will tire a person out when cast. I haven't yet handled the details yet such as the types of magic I will have in it. But spells will be cast by drawing from an  energy throughout the world. The energy is kind of like dark matter in the real world, we know it's there but we don't how or why it is.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 5, 2012)

In my WIP I figure that among humans aproximately one in twenty five will be able to use magic to some extent. This way roughly one kid per school class will be proficient with magic, meaning that most people will be familiar with at least one magic wielder.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Aug 6, 2012)

I've never used the term "magic" for it, but in my current story, all of the weird stuff can be traced to either excessive unreality (physics breaking down more than it does in our world) or minimal unreality (physics breaking down _less_ than it does in our world.) Of the known worlds, Earth is the most real that isn't inhabited by anything big, tentacley and hungry, and as such, it has more reliable physics and more advanced technology than any of the worlds that make up Hell--all we lack is a unified field theory. On the other hand, since Hell is kept together in large part by people's capacity to _think_ it together, it sees stronger results from mental powers (like demons' Contracts.)

In other words, my "magic" is very pseudoscientific, being directly integrated with (my attempted representation of) real-world physics.


----------



## shangrila (Aug 6, 2012)

I have several different kinds of magic in my world, though I don't have a scientific reason for any of them. Blood magic comes from drinking blood, soul magic from consuming souls. Elementals have to join their souls to an elemental demon (a faelo), while shamans/druids call on ancient spirits (a form of soul magic, but doesn't require the soul to be consumed). There's conjourers or summoners and a few others.

As far as rules, I've kept them light. I tried for a long while to come up with something unique that was rules heavy, like Mistborn, but in the end it just became too much of a hassle and was taking away from my writing. My main character doesn't use magic himself, nor was it a major plot point, so I just left it kind of ambigious even if it does have limitations. Magic, to me, is meant to be cool. Putting too many rules and laws on it subtracts from that in my opinion.


----------



## vidcom (Aug 6, 2012)

Magic will tire you out, and you when try a tier for the first time, you will be on your knees in exhaustion in my system, but unlike breathing, it won't kill you. Outdoing yourself can push you to the verge of death, but it can't kill you


----------



## vidcom (Aug 6, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Having a background in biology and a fair understanding of human physiology, I can tell you there are any number of 'rules' for breathing, and violating one of them could prove quite fatal. I guess what I'm wondering is this: if magic is an extension of the human physiology, then shouldn't there necessarily be some rules around how it works, what can be accomplished, the toll on the body, and so on?



Magic will tire you out, and you when try a tier for the first time, you will be on your knees in exhaustion in my system, but unlike breathing, it won't kill you. Outdoing yourself can push you to the verge of death, but it can't kill you


----------



## ScipioSmith (Aug 6, 2012)

1. No, magic is more metaphysical. The closest thing to scientific is that Elemental magic is passed down through bloodlines, but that's purely because it represents natural talent in the trifecta of talent, educationa and good character.

2. It depends, leaning towards rules light. Sorcery has the most rules, and is the most limited in terms of Spell A does X, but the most basic rule of magic is that magic cannot be used for selfish purposes. Powers used to save others cannot be used to save oneself.


----------



## Astner (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Magic itself originates in the supernatural, think of it as an illogical superspace of the natural. However, the influence it has on the natural world is limited (or at the very least ordered) to a paralogical system.

2. It's definitely rule heavy, however, there are random elements (that can be controlled) that can produce undesired effects. While the wizard sees this as a source of power -- to spark flames and summon lightning -- that should be treated with respect, the mage sees it as computer code and applies to for more abstract concepts related to space-time and fundamental forces.


----------



## MystiqueRain (Aug 20, 2012)

1) I don't have a pseudo-scientific explanation for magic in my world. In fact, the magic in my world is such a common thing that the people who can't use elemental magic are considered outcasts and are shunned by society. Even how magic is passed down isn't necessarily hereditary, though it can influence what a person's element is. People use magic for everyday tasks, which has prevented the country from being industrialized because there simply isn't a need for technology. The people in my world don't really even know where it comes from, but the most accepted theory is that everyone has the essence of all elements in their being, and a preference is determined at a young age. Spells are used by combining knowledge of how each element works, and a skill only available to a select few who have such experience and training. However, this only applies to the main five elements: water, wind, fire, earth, and light. The rules for the element of darkness are quite different. 

2) Rules-light in my opinion. Using elemental magic is like exercising. The longer you use it, the more tiring you get. The better you are, the better your magical stamina. Elementalists are rated depending on their skills and experience. Only nobles have special attributes to their elemental power, which is why they are nobles in the first place. Magic can also be influenced by emotion; it is a basic part of a person, much like thinking and seeing are. Each element has its pre-set pros and cons and some are better suited to fighting. Otherwise you can do whatever the heck you want with it, just know that if a fire elementalist burns down a town, there will always be a water elementalist to fight back or save the town.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Aug 20, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> 1) How many of you try to put in place some kind of pseudo-scientific explanation for magic in your world;



I guess it depends on what you mean by pseudo scientific, but I have two major projects that both go into detail of what magic is.

*Project 1:* This story has two universes, our own being one, and magic is a force that cycles between them in intervalls of maybe ten millennia. When magic starts to vane in one universe, it also starts kind of a golden age in the other, and mighty civilizations rise and fall as magic come and go. When the story starts, out universe is on its way into a new magic age, meaning more and more magicians are born. Meanwhile, magic in the other world is slowly dying, and with it their culture that has grown too dependant on it. 

Magic in this story is primarily elemental in nature, but basic elemental magic can be combined into more advanced forms. I wanted it to have a classic kind of feeling with mages being able to do a little bit of everything. (While not actually being able to do anything.) It uses spoken spells, gestures (or mudras), seals/symbols, tools and alchemical processes, though all of those are mostly just ways to make magic easier to handle, and the more skilled the mage is the less complicated spellcasting becomes.

*Project 2: *This story involves a full multiverse, and the idea is that magic simply isn't evenly spread between the universes. So, some universes will have more magic than others, and some worlds will also have more magically attuned populations than others. It's set in a world with an unusually high concentration of magicians, who use their magic to break down dimensional barriers and summon people from other worlds. 

Straight magic in this setting (there are more complicated variants) mostly takes the form of various psychic powers - telepathy, telekinesis, and so on. It's mostly a psychosomatic disceplin that requires training to maintain. 



> 2) In terms of rules governing magic, is it rules-heavy or rules-light.



Generally rule heavy. I like to have a clear idea of what magic can and can't do because that lets me explore different styles, plus there are story requirements. The first project involved a school for magic users, which pretty much requires magic to be something that can be studied and understood. In the other project, the concept itself restricted how versatile magicians can be.


----------



## Graylorne (Aug 21, 2012)

My magic comes from the original universe. It's the Fifth Element, what Plato and Aristotle called aether. In the original universe it floats around freely and everywhere (there are no planets or cosmic whatevers, only many dimensions and this 5th element (mana in popular words, or 'arche'). Hightly evoluted beings live there and they created all other universes as a hobby. Some of these universes have bits of mana and here magic is possible. 

Arche is the stuff of Creation. With it, the Universes are made and it gives Gods and men the power to do their will. Each according to their natural inclinations and strength. In our own universe there isn't any arche, in the world of the Scarfar it works through a single focus (the Kalmanir standing stone) and in the world of Rhidauna it's as common as water, only invisible.

It has rules, like I said: each according to his natural inclinations and his strength. It's like having green thumbs, or what we Dutch call 'a carpenter's eye'. 
Social ones: without magic most of the higher professions would be closed to you. You couldn't become a healer, a priest, a mastersmith or a rich merchant without at least some vestiges of magic. You could become a bureaucrat, a general, a duke or a king, though 

Physical ones: mana depends on your magical strength. Who overdoes it, will be punished by exhausion and coma. Mana is available as pills, powders or tonics, but it's addictive like heroin and just as bad for your health. Only to be used in emergencies. 

You can learn magic acts through scrolls, formula's and such, because these show you how that what you wish to do, works. If you want to cast a fireball, you have to learn the properties of a fireball first and how to make it burn. These things are summarized in spells (mnemonics). So learning the spell prints the whole principle of the fireball in your head.

Officially, a mana-user can use only the spells of his/her own Order. A fire mage can't do water tricks, a beastmaster can't mindread etc. This isn't actually true. In the old days there were great generalists who studied all schools of magic, but nowadays that's actively discouraged.


----------



## FatCat (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm working on a rough idea of a magic system currently and so far I've divided it into two parts: learned magic and creative magic. Learned magic has constrained rules and regulations imposed on it and is largely based on a scientific model, i.e. magic is not a power from the human body but a result of constructed platforms in many shapes and forms mixing certain material/herbs/script in precise patterns/mixtures.
Creative magic, however, is based solely on the individuals imagination, and as such is limited only by how far the magic user can twist his/her reality, however there is only so much they can do, as the human mind needs reality to function properly. In the story I'm writing people have the subconscious ability to create magic, however they need the logic and order of learned magic to properly channel it. Those who delve into the deep ends of creative magic find themselves, for the lack of a better term, insane, as the more powerful they become, the more they lose grasp of the world around them, ultimately destroying themselves in the process.


----------

